# Mini Burger Cupcakes: Need Help/Ideas!



## kaliraksha (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been charged with making these







this weekend.


I need ideas!
I figure vanilla cake tops and bottoms, really chocolatey chocolate "meats" (chocolatier= darker), and frosting w/ food coloring for rest. Oh, and sesame seeds for added effect.

But, I would love to make it more realistic... can you guys think of ways I can put other hamburger toppings on it? Maybe pickles, tomatoes, onions?

Also, what do you guys think on the flavoring? The idea of vanilla cake and chocolate cake sounds so boring to me. 

Thank you all!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

You could make pickles, tomatoes and onions out of maybe icing?

I think for tomatoes you might have to have the icing really thin as otherwise it will be too sugary, for onions you could just have like thin crescent moon shapes and pickles would just be small penny sized bits of icing.

You could use dessicated coconut as the sesame seeds?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 9, 2009)

So far, I think I'm going to cut long strips of ginger and crystallize them for small onions.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you, RedRibbon. From your coconut idea I got the idea to "dye" a little light green and pile it up for lettuce. Thanks again!


----------



## ashtn (Sep 12, 2009)

I know this thread is old, but those are soo cute!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 15, 2009)

Mine didn't turn out so well. But I will post a pic of my attempt later today once I upload it. They were adorable... I made sugar cookies into french fries too for the full meal.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try rolled fondant for the lettuce, tomato and cheese. You can buy it at Walmart in the cake decorating isle.Wilton makes it


----------



## ashtn (Sep 15, 2009)

just the other day I made peanut butter and jelly cupcakes, they were yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and cute


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 19, 2009)

I've lost my cupcake photos =/

Just wanted to let everyone know I haven't forgotten... they just seem to be missing for now.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm I don't know if you still need help, but here's some inspiration: Hamburger cake!!









She's also got a semi-tutorial on how she made the cake here: Coco Cake Cupcakes--Vancouver BC by Lyndsay Sung: It's My Party, I'll Make A Cake If I Want To


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Hmm I don't know if you still need help, but here's some inspiration: Hamburger cake!!









She's also got a semi-tutorial on how she made the cake here: Coco Cake Cupcakes--Vancouver BC by Lyndsay Sung: It's My Party, I'll Make A Cake If I Want To_

 
I actually have a new request to make a giant one, so that does help thank you =)


----------

